# In-Boxing vs Out-Boxing



## thepieisready

I apologize if there is something like this in the forum but I haven't seen anything of the sort.  I started this to gather and share thoughts on in and out-boxing such as their pros and cons, ways of improving either style, sharing what they are for those that don't know, or really anything you want to say regarding them


----------



## K-man

Well, I'll go first.  Although primarily these terms would be used in reference to conventional boxing, there is no reason we couldn't apply it to all martial arts, so I'll say, "it all depends ... ".  

You list your practice as WC and Karate. These can be the opposite or the same depending on the type of karate and the way you practise it.  As to WC, IMO that is definitely in the in-boxing camp. Basically you are talking, I think, of chi sao.
You get inside the other person's space and attack from close range.   

Karate is different depending on the style.  Okinawan Goju is also in-style.  You make contact and you don't lose contact until it's over. Japanese Goju is different because it is a style that has developed with competition in mind.  You are starting out of range, looking for an opening to close, then getting out again. It is almost a hybrid but more out than in. In real life this type of karate would look at starting at long range and then entering to finish it.  Kyokushin, is true hybrid as in it has powerful kicking from long range, then getting in, perhaps taking a hit and straight-out overpowering with strength.

TKD on the whole, out-style. That's the way they train.  BJJ in-style etc.  

As to pros and cons. Once again ... it depends.   Small body type doesn't want to be inside a big bruiser.  Fast in-style can get inside an out-style fighter and create havoc. Out-style can hang around while an in-style fighter wears himself out.  Really, it is how you train.

I'll  be interested in reading how other people view their practice.     :asian:


----------



## Cyriacus

It depends.

Personally, Im an Infighter. I think in terms of Infighting, and its naturally where Im comfortable.
Im tall, though not especially heavy built. It works just fine for Me. (Heavy in terms of bulk. I have plentiful muscle to throw around, just not in bulk)

Ultimately, it comes down to what Youre good at. Because Infighters beat Outfighters all the time. Outfighters also beat Infighters. No one has some trump card over the other. In both Boxing and Taekwondo, Ive had success with people of the same mindset, and of the outfighting mindset. Ive also had failures, mostly against superior Infighters, in both cases.

Thats just My experience, and My opinion.
In terms of Boxing, Boxing is a great big Pallet. Because no one Infighter will be the same as another. I tend to use Straight Punches and Body Hooks, where one or two people think Im crazy for not going ballistic with Uppercuts. It works though. It works just fine. Much like how not all Boxers lead with a Jab. The majority do, but a proper Lead Straight, or even leading with the Rear Hand, aint exactly unheard of.

And debating one to be better than the other, is like debating having a vertical or horizontal or diagonal fist shape. Its a fist, and all three will work just fine. Infighting and Outfighting are just as good as each other, with little to no unbalance of advantages and disadvantages. But trying to tell someone whos at home up close, to be at home at a distance, is counterintuitive, as far as Im concerned. If Your instinct is to Grapple, and Youre comfortable Grappling, as oppose to Striking, You shouldnt then proceed to go learn Kickboxing as oppose to, say, a Grappling System. If Youre comfortable with Striking, Ok. Step 1 complete. Step 2 is deciding if You have a range preference. Step 3 is cultivating that, either by going with a System that focuses on that, or which offers a pallet, like Boxing, to allow You to do it of Your own volition.

Here was Me planning to just write 1 paragraph


----------



## lklawson

The Art of In-Fighting by Frank Klaus[url]

Free PDF.

Blurb:Born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania in Frank Klaus was a German-American  boxer.  His professional career spanning 39 matches netted 32 wins 21 by  KO.  He won the Middleweight Championship of the world in 1913 and was  elected to the Ring Boxing Hall of Fame in 1974. 

Acclaimed as an inside fighter, in approximately late 1913 or some time  thereafter he penned his book of instruction on in-fighting.

Klaus packs a great number of photograph into his work for such a  comparatively short and focused book: 27 in all including several  action shots from his fights giving this book a ratio of about 1 photo  for every 2 ½ pages of instruction. Particular gems include The Liver Punch, Feigning Grogginess, and  Beating an Opponent by Punching his Gloved Hands or Arms. 

Truly a Historic Boxing must have!​
Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka

I like to stay outside an infighter, and I like to stay right in the kitchen of a guy who fights on the outside. 
Given a choice - it depends on who I'm fighting, how many rounds it is, and how his timing and footwork are compared to mine.


----------

